# ☆ Looking for friends ☆



## acnhxlove (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi, I'm Angel 25 (she/her) looking for friends to play acnh with, I have all fruits if you need any, and I'm looking for green pumpkins   I'm getting online by tmrw


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jun 19, 2022)

Hello @acnhxlove , I would like to be friends with you  If I remember correctly I have some green pumpkins at my island.
If you would like to visit me, or have me visit you, please let me know.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi @acnhxlove, I often open my island, you're welcome to come over and say hi, shop at Able Sisters, Nook's Cranny, etc!  I don't know which time zone you're in, I'm in BST, so hopefully we can catch each other at some point!


----------



## acnhxlove (Jun 19, 2022)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello @acnhxlove , I would like to be friends with you  If I remember correctly I have some green pumpkins at my island.
> If you would like to visit me, or have me visit you, please let me know.


Omg that's so amazing thank u for replying! I'm joining my friends family Nintendo live account soon so I'll send my friend code when it's all set up!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2022



themysterybidder said:


> Hi @acnhxlove, I often open my island, you're welcome to come over and say hi, shop at Able Sisters, Nook's Cranny, etc!  I don't know which time zone you're in, I'm in BST, so hopefully we can catch each other at some point!


Aw thank you for inviting me for sure will have to exchange friend codes )


----------



## acnhxlove (Jun 24, 2022)

acnhxlove said:


> Omg that's so amazing thank u for replying! I'm joining my friends family Nintendo live account soon so I'll send my friend code when it's all set up!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2022
> 
> ...


Okay here is my FC: 7875-5059-4688 I have live now


----------



## Xolba (Jul 14, 2022)

hello, if youd like to be friends just let me know, just looking for more people who play NH


----------



## acnhxlove (Sep 3, 2022)

Xolba said:


> hello, if youd like to be friends just let me know, just looking for more people who play NH


Yes would be awesome my FC is 7875-5059-4688


----------



## Roxer9000 (Sep 12, 2022)

Just came back to this game and would love some friends in this game again! M22 he/him


----------



## acnhxlove (Sep 12, 2022)

Roxer9000 said:


> Just came back to this game and would love some friends in this game again! M22 he/him


Awesome what's ur SW FC?


----------



## amigurumigirl (Oct 5, 2022)

I want to be friends!


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 20, 2022)

Pretty late here but I’d love to play


----------



## acnhxlove (Oct 21, 2022)

amigurumigirl said:


> I want to be friends!


Sure just add my friendcode!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2022



Drawdler said:


> Pretty late here but I’d love to play


Sure just add my friend code!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2022

FC 7875-5059-4688


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 22, 2022)

Added, my timezone is out of the ordinary but I’ll try to keep in touch lol


----------

